
2019 Best of the Midwest: Startup Cities Rankings - rmason
https://blog.midweststartups.com/2019-best-of-the-midwest-startup-cities-rankings-2460f3ceaafa
======
rmason
I was overjoyed to see my home area, Lansing, break the top 25 beating the
much larger city of Grand Rapids. What's amazing is this stuff wasn't even
tracked just a couple of years ago.

